# Which Verizon Cell Phone Gets The Best Reception?



## CMF (Jan 13, 2009)

It seems that cell/smart phones are all about bells and whistles and it's impossible to get detailed info about a phones ability to hold a call under poor reception circumstances.

Is it because the ability of cells phones to receive and hold a call is about the same across models? 

A bit frustrated here for no good reason.

Charles


----------



## Mosca (Jan 13, 2009)

I haven't tried them all, so I couldn't say. Based on those that I _have_ tried, (RAZR, KRZR, Chocolate, a couple LGs, and a Samsung 700), the reception on all of them is about the same. But the battery life on the Motorola phones is horrible, and so is the user interface. I prefer the Samsung by far to any other Verizon phone I've used, mostly because 1) it works well as "just a phone", and 2) the battery lasts a long time.


----------



## laura1957 (Jan 13, 2009)

I agree - the Motorola batteries we were constantly having to charge.  We had 3 - my husband's, my daughter's and my own.  Now I have a Samsung (can't remember which one), my daughter has the Samsung Juke and my husband has the heavy duty contractor's phone - I also can't remember which model that is.  But they ALL have much better battery life than the Motorola's.  

And overall I have been very pleased with the reception for Verizon everywhere we go.  My husband loves to call his BIL - who is always complaining about his own cell reception - while traveling THRU the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel. 

 Men are worse than kids, I think.


----------



## Darlene (Jan 14, 2009)

I have a Motorola Q smart phone, and I don't have any problems with the battery life.   I haven't noticed any differences in reception from phone to phone, we have EnV, and a Samsung u540, too.  What I have noticed is that is important to get software updates from Verizon when available.   
Darlene


----------



## Emily (Jan 14, 2009)

My husbands last phone was a Motorola and it was just okay.  WE both have EnV now and we get good reception but I'm not sure that it has to do with the towers being updated.  

i live in lower delaware, and when we travel farther south in the state there are still dead areas.


----------



## Dani (Jan 15, 2009)

CMF said:


> It seems that cell/smart phones are all about bells and whistles and it's impossible to get detailed info about a phones ability to hold a call under poor reception circumstances.
> 
> Is it because the ability of cells phones to receive and hold a call is about the same across models?
> 
> ...



I've had a Verizon Samsung and had a RAZAR Motorola and enjoyed great reception on both.  I have been able to use both even while travelling in the Caribbean, including on a boat with pretty good reception. Of course, I can only compare them to Sprint which was a disaster in terms of reception.


----------



## Carta (Jan 15, 2009)

All phones have the same reception capability.. It's not the phone; it's the Network...
 It's advisable to update you phone about every 2 mos.;by pressing *228 send.  (option 2)........Make sure you do this, if you are leaving your calling area or going on vacation.


----------



## CMF (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for your thoughts.

Why does Jack Bauer's phone always work?   I wonder what network he's on?

Charles


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 15, 2009)

Carta said:


> All phones have the same reception capability.. It's not the phone; it's the Network...
> It's advisable to update you phone about every 2 mos.;by pressing *228 send.  (option 2)........Make sure you do this, if you are leaving your calling area or going on vacation.



I disagree iwth this. I have had the Verizon Wireless LG6100 has YEARS now. One reason I am hesitant to change is because when others can't seem to get a Verizon signal, I can.


----------



## laura1957 (Jan 15, 2009)

No matter where I am I have never had a problem getting a Verizon signal - no matter what Verizon phone I have had.  The difference in the battery charge is what would concern me.


----------



## Art (Jan 15, 2009)

On my short term flu campaign jobs, I've been assigned a Verizon cell phone.  Two years ago I had and LG and it was impossible to use inside our building. I had to go outside to use it. The past year, I had a Motorola and used it inside and outside without concern as to whether I would get a signal.

Art


----------



## Carta (Jan 15, 2009)

CMF said:


> Thanks for your thoughts.
> 
> Why does Jack Bauer's phone always work?   I wonder what network he's on?
> 
> Charles


=======================
FOX


----------

